# Using carlack 68 and sealant for the first time



## marky2027 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hello from newbie. After using SRP for years I have bought the carlack cleaner and sealant and plan to use it for the first time hopefully this week (weather permitting) on my new car. Just a couple of quick questions

From reading on here it seems the cure time for the cleaner is about 40 mins. Is this about right?
What about cure time for the sealant?
I've also read somewhere that the sealant can be applied directly on top of the cleaner after it has cured. Spray with a fine water mist and buff off with MF cloth. any truth in that?
Also does it stain black plastics?
Any advice is much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

I have use it like this:http://www.detailedimage.com/Ask-a-Pro/klasse-high-gloss-sealant-glaze-ksg-guide-and-review/

Klasse is almost same that Carlack. Principle is same.
I rate very highly Carlack68 NSC but doesn't like Long life sealant so much. It is very fussy to use (it isn't easy to learn how to deal with it)


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

marky2027 said:


> Hello from newbie. After using SRP for years I have bought the carlack cleaner and sealant and plan to use it for the first time hopefully this week (weather permitting) on my new car. Just a couple of quick questions
> 
> From reading on here it seems the cure time for the cleaner is about 40 mins. Is this about right?
> 
> ...


Steampunk

P.S. Don't forget to layer the sealant! Its appearance and durability really improve when you apply additional coats; I think the highest I ever got up to was 24, and the shine was still increasing.


----------



## marky2027 (Dec 27, 2012)

sm81 said:


> I have use it like this:http://www.detailedimage.com/Ask-a-Pro/klasse-high-gloss-sealant-glaze-ksg-guide-and-review/
> 
> Klasse is almost same that Carlack. Principle is same.
> I rate very highly Carlack68 NSC but doesn't like Long life sealant so much. It is very fussy to use (it isn't easy to learn how to deal with it)


Cheers for that. What is the spray used?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

It has been a while since I used Klasse, as the others have said, the cleaner is very good as is the sealant but the sealant is not as user friendly as more modern products

I am not sure you would see a huge difference between SRP/EGP and the Carlack 'twins'


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

I used Klasse AIO and the sealant for years until I found what I considered to be better products.

The AIO is very easy to apply - either by hand (try the Lake Country gold pad) or by DA using a black finishing pad. It goes on very easily and doesn't leave behind any powder or white residue and the filler/glaze will do a good job in covering any light swirls.

The sealant on the other hand is tricky - use only a tiny amount on a make up pad and work into a small area at a time. If you can see how much you are applying then you're using too much! It's best layered 24 hours apart each coat.


----------



## marky2027 (Dec 27, 2012)

Well I have been out sorting the car all day. Washed, dried, iron x, washed, dried, carlack nsc, carlack LLS.
It's certainly been a learning curve using these new products. The lessons i have learnt today....use more of the cleaner as the first few panels I covered it was clear it wasn't hazing. Using a cotton cloth is better as more soaks into a MF polish applicator than actually goes onto the car.
As for the LLS I think I used too much as it was pretty tough to remove. However a fine mist of distilled water and a light buffing soon sorted this.
The results look really good. My plan is next time I wash the car I will apply a 2nd coat of LLS and do this every few washes to layer and keep it topped up. Thanks for all your advice people.


----------



## marky2027 (Dec 27, 2012)

Please with it but think it needs more layers to give it more depth....


----------

